# Fernbank park



## bearcatbomber (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm new to the forums, but was looking for places along the river earlier today since I'll be near there house sitting for a buddy of mine. This was a spot I've been looking at (haven't fished the Ohio yet). Have you had much luck there in the past?


----------

